# New to forums. New puppy



## Keizers Mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm Dee aka Keizers mum. Love the forum so much info to learn, never stop learning even after being owned by dogs for over 30 odd years
Keizer chose us on Friday. 11/03/16. His mum is GSD x Malamute. Dads a GSD x husky. Hoping the GSD will outweigh the husky/malamute in him (wishful thinking??)
He was 9 wks old on Monday. So far he has learnt to sit, come, toilet, fetch and give and is starting to accept his lead, gives paw and started to howl and 'chatter' 
Anyways meet Keizer.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Kim dainty (Jan 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

He is beautiful.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh he is so cute, look forward to updates and pictures.


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

That could get away with so much, looking like that.


----------



## KPope (Mar 16, 2016)

He's cute, know he just stole your heart!


----------



## Keizers Mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Keizer a month on. Glad when we were able to get him up and about my walls and slippers were getting a lot of attention!! But now he's allowed out we've got a lovely chilled puppy.


----------



## Kim dainty (Jan 12, 2016)

We found it much nicer once walks were allowed lol. They need to lose all that energy haha x


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aw he's gorgeous! looking forward to seeing him grow, looks like he's going to be one handsome lad


----------



## SarahLdn (Apr 22, 2016)

Just wanted to say he's adorable!


----------



## Keizers Mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Keizer 4 months old


----------



## Keizers Mum (Mar 14, 2016)

Keizers now 6 mths old, such a clever boy. Picking up things so quickly - but boy he can be a stubborn pig at times!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow. What a stunner!


----------



## sophiacole553 (Jul 26, 2016)

He's gallant lol


----------



## P.Lyons (Dec 23, 2015)

Keizers Mum said:


> Hi everyone I'm Dee aka Keizers mum. Love the forum so much info to learn, never stop learning even after being owned by dogs for over 30 odd years
> Keizer chose us on Friday. 11/03/16. His mum is GSD x Malamute. Dads a GSD x husky. Hoping the GSD will outweigh the husky/malamute in him (wishful thinking??)
> He was 9 wks old on Monday. So far he has learnt to sit, come, toilet, fetch and give and is starting to accept his lead, gives paw and started to howl and 'chatter'
> Anyways meet Keizer.
> View attachment 264826


He is adorable!


----------



## doglover6633 (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------

